# Gold, Silver, Diamonds, and Beads Lace Scarf (K)



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

This pattern is available for $2.00 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gold-silver-diamonds-and-beads-lace-scarf

This surprisingly warm light and lacy scarf was knit using 2 strands of lace-weight Isager Alpaca 1: 1 strand of gold (#59) and 1 strand of silvery-grey (2S). This was about 4/5 of a skein of each color, or around 350 yards or 320 meters of each color.

Translucent glass beads were incorporated into the diamond motifs. I used a total of 48, size 8/0.

Finished size using US 4 (3.5mm) needles: 8-1/2 x 55 in (19.5x140cm)


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

It is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Truly beautiful!


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Very pretty pattern.


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Beautiful knitting!


----------



## mardzerin (Aug 19, 2014)

Awasome!  I wish I can knitt that well.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty scarf,beautiful work.


----------



## cableaway (Aug 1, 2013)

That is a wonderful scarf.


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## ajrowland (Nov 6, 2013)

VERY pretty. You should be proud.


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Exquisite!!!! ;0)


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So delicate and pretty!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind words!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Another stunning pattern! I love it...


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Classically beautiful.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

gorgeous


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Beads make a wonderful accent on your classic scarf.


----------



## idabit (Feb 11, 2011)

Absolutely Stunning, and so well done! This looks easy to wear and not too many beads to bring added weight, but enough to give it fine detail and a touch of closeness. I really like this and appreciate that you've shared your lovely work. Thanks


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Truly a work of art!! Just gorgeous. Reminds me a little of macrame.


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

beautiful work of art
hugs to your kids 
:thumbup:


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Micheal! This looks so soft and delicate,love the pattern and the added beads really shows your beautiful designing off.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Looks wonderfully soft and delicate, beautiful work


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Fabulous! You did good, very good! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Karenno1 (Mar 17, 2014)

Oh to knit something as lovely


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Beautiful combo of yarns! Love the pattern! I think the slight weight of the beads will add a nice drape... :thumbup: Excellent work!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Beautiful pattern!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Stunning!!


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Appreciate hearing from you all. Thanks again!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

That is really attractivexx


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

A very pretty design.


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Beautiful pattern!


----------

